# Electric wheel-chair.



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello guys,
does anyone have any information on where I can rent an electric wheel-chair? Not sure if it is called that , but it sort of looks like a scooter, is battery powered, lots of older or infirm people use them in Ireland to get about.
Only need it for ten days while my Mother visits, 
appreciate any advice,
Redmac.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

RedMac said:


> Hello guys,
> does anyone have any information on where I can rent an electric wheel-chair? Not sure if it is called that , but it sort of looks like a scooter, is battery powered, lots of older or infirm people use them in Ireland to get about.
> Only need it for ten days while my Mother visits,
> appreciate any advice,
> Redmac.


I think what you are referring to is what we call a 'mobility scooter' in Scotland? 

Just yesterday I saw an elderly Indian couple both using them in MoE, and they had a local company number advertised on the rear, so they're obviously available here (although yesterday was the first time in my five years here that I've actually seen one). Not that any of this helps you though!

teuchter


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Try Life Pharmacy on Al Wasl Road, Jumeirah 1 (the corner of the road leading up to defence roundabout, opposite Emirates Bank, where Habitat used to be)
Deposit AED 5,000 cash
Rent AED 50 per day
Tel: 04 344 1122


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Images of "Benidorm" here. PMSL - those of you who know what I'm talking about are giggling.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Toon said:


> Images of "Benidorm" here. PMSL - those of you who know what I'm talking about are giggling.


Ha how funny is Benidorm?!? Te he he


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> Try Life Pharmacy on Al Wasl Road, Jumeirah 1 (the corner of the road leading up to defence roundabout, opposite Emirates Bank, where Habitat used to be)
> Deposit AED 5,000 cash
> Rent AED 50 per day
> Tel: 04 344 1122


Thanks Reggie, you're the man...
they have them in stock, and costs as you mentioned..
my Mother will be eternally gratefull...and me too...


----------

